# when do changes to social welfare (JS) take effect?



## jobseeker (17 Dec 2009)

Hi folks, 
on the thurs immediately after the budget of wednesday 9th december, I went and got my JS and only got 196 but noticed the receipt said 204 as normal. I figured the budget must have taken effect immediately and they just hadn't adjusted their software used for reciepts etc. Then today I got a double week of 408 for 10th-23rd dec, guess their closed over the xmas obviously but now its back to 204 for a single week. 

What gives?

Was the woman who served me the 196 on the 10th chancing her arm or was her collegue who served me today incorrect to give my 204? 

I'd hate to think that this woman was ripping me off, I'm a young lad so if she did it to me she prob did it to a load of fellas.


----------



## gipimann (17 Dec 2009)

The budget changes don't take effect until after Xmas (from 30th December onwards) so you should have received 204 in your payment last week (assuming there are no other deductions - rent or overpayments etc).

I'd have a word with the postmaster/postmistress...

The double week, as you correctly said is for this week and next week because of Xmas closure.


----------



## jobseeker (17 Dec 2009)

thanks for the reply, i'm a fool for not at least equiring at the time, i seen the receipt said 204 and all. It makes me sick to think that she has done this, not because of the €8.30 mind you, not at all, but because of the principle. Shes taking advantage of people less fortunate then her and out of work. If she did this on purpose, and she must of done because 204 would have came up on her screen, she must have done this to countless other people. No doubt, young males who she figures won't say anything. 

Is the postmaster the boss of the particular post office or the boss of the area?


----------



## g1g (17 Dec 2009)

You should definitely say this to the post office. I wouldn't say you'd get your €8.30 back unless others complain about the same thing as they will think you are just trying your luck, but definitely worth highlighting it to the post office.  

Budget changes never come in straight away for things like social welfare etc - always 1st January.


----------



## bullworth (18 Dec 2009)

g1g said:


> I wouldn't say you'd get your €8.30 back unless others complain about the same thing as they will think you are just trying your luck, but definitely worth highlighting it to the post office.



You'd wonder though why anyone would go to so much trouble to ''try their luck'' over €8.30 unless they weren't trying their luck but genuinely complaining. Similarly with the person working behind the counter. It hardly makes sense unless that was also widespread.  Its' definitely worth saying something about but if it's a small family owned and run post office then who knows maybe there could be a cover up. In that case who do you complain to then ?


----------



## gipimann (18 Dec 2009)

Jobseeker,
The postmaster/postmistress is the person who runs the actual post office you attend.
If it's a bigger PO (e.g. GPO) then it's run directly by An Post and you should ask to speak to a manager.
Even if you don't get the money back, you should highlight it because if it's happened to you, who knows how many it might have happened to....and those €8s would add up.   If deliberately done, then it's fraud.


----------



## jobseeker (18 Dec 2009)

bullworth said:


> You'd wonder though why anyone would go to so much trouble to ''try their luck'' over €8.30 unless they weren't trying their luck but genuinely complaining. Similarly with the person working behind the counter. It hardly makes sense unless that was also widespread.  Its' definitely worth saying something about but if it's a small family owned and run post office then who knows maybe there could be a cover up. In that case who do you complain to then ?



thanks for the replies guys. yeah its not about getting the money back, but its about finding out if it is widespread. I could imagine her taking this of loads of people. 

How could someone make this mistake legitmately? If the reciept said 204.30 surely it must have saif that same amount on screen? What would lead this woman to go against the screen? Fraud. I've a good mind to contact the guards too to be honest. This woman has worked there for years, she would know that budget changes never come in straight away.

How long would a post office normally keep CCTV? They have won pointing right at the counter.


----------



## bullworth (19 Dec 2009)

jobseeker said:


> How long would a post office normally keep CCTV? They have won pointing right at the counter.



I'd advise you to act fast. If its a small family owned and run post office then they wont be keeping any records they wont want to keep.


----------



## ChristieA (19 Dec 2009)

I think it would be safer to contact the department of social welfare and see if it's possible to perpetrate this type of fraud. There has to be a system in place or a post office could take a euro from everyone and make a fortune. I'm assuming you can't collect the benefit as cash and there's some electronic record of all transactions.


----------



## gipimann (19 Dec 2009)

The accounting returns to SW will show that the payment which was due to be collected on a particular date and for a particular amount was collected.

The physical record of the transaction, a receipt signed by the person collecting the money, will show that they signed for payment of 204.30 (as the OP stated), so that's not going to show a discrepancy in the actual moneys paid.

SW have no responsibility here, it's down to the local postmaster as that's where the discrepancy occurred.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Dec 2009)

Might I ask have to actually asked the PO about te matter to clear up whether it was deliberate or not? I'd imagine the amount paid out that day should tally with the receipts issued for that day?


----------

